# Duxford 2009



## rochie (Sep 12, 2009)

as most of you know Airframes and I stopped off at Duxford air museum on our way out to visit Seesul in the Czech Republic, so here are the pics !

starting with the EE Lightning and the Avro Vulcan,


----------



## rochie (Sep 12, 2009)

Lysander and Swordfish


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nice! Looks like you had a lot of fun!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice shots Karl. Guess what? I didn't notice the Vulcan!!! How the h*ll could I miss that great big lump??!!
I'll throw a few up here tomorrow - still wading through all 450 pics!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 12, 2009)

Ah, what the heck! Here's a few to be going on with. I'll sort some more properly tomorrow, and if anyone needs detail shots, I've got a few of various birds, WW2 and 'modern'.


----------



## imalko (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey Terry, maybe you need new glasses? 
Awsome photos Karl. I've been looking forward to those as I remember only too well that you said you were going to visit Duxford on your way to Roman. That must be a great place to see...and big too as I imagine...

*Edit:* Terry, that are some great photos too. Can't wait to see the rest. I probably wouldn't notice Vulcan myself with so many WW2 birds near by. (Especially the Bf 109.)


----------



## trackend (Sep 12, 2009)

Say hello to Roman and his family for me R&A have a good trip


----------



## Taffy (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi - just found this forum, and would like to say welcome to you all. I live about 15 miles from Duxford, and visit frequently during the summer. I have photographs (not quite as good a quality as the ones above) of all of the Second World war planes based at Duxford, and those that visited for the airshows over the pst few years. If anybody has any burning requests for any photos, let me know and I will try and post them for you


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2009)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, and welcome Taffy! Introduce yourself in the 'Basics' threads, then everyone will know you're here! Enjoy the forum, there's a great bunch of blokes here mate!
Igor, sorry to say we missed half of one hangar, where the Bf109 and Flug Werke FW190 etc would nornmally be! We only realised when it was too late, and the museum was closing! My fault, I should have realised, having been there many times before, but we were trying to fit it all in during a relatively short visit. Yes, it's a big place, a working airfield, and from one end to the otherthe museum part is over one kilometre, if the Land Warfare hall is included.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 13, 2009)

Great stuff, guys!

I don't know if they would allow me to roam free in one of those large museums, I'd be like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 13, 2009)

Great shots there guys!!!!


----------



## seesul (Sep 13, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Nice shots Karl. Guess what? I didn't notice the Vulcan!!! How the h*ll could I miss that great big lump??!!
> I'll throw a few up here tomorrow - still wading through all 450 pics!!



No wonder Terry. You were looking for the 'Wildcats' all the time8)


----------



## seesul (Sep 13, 2009)

trackend said:


> Say hello to Roman and his family for me R&A have a good trip



Hi Lee, thank you for your greetings! Hope one day you´ll visit Slavicin as well.
I´ll never 4get your support at FL 2008!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks fellas. Now, now Roman, leave the Wildcat out of this....Oh, you mean the aeroplane....thought you meant that other wildcat!!
Anyway, here's a few more of mine - Karl's back at work, so he might not have time to post much at the moment. The last pic is for Wojtek.


----------



## imalko (Sep 13, 2009)

Great pictures Terry. Very nice. No wonder that place is huge, it must be when they managed to squeeze in Sunderland and Lancaster (as it seems to me from the photo) next to each other. Hope one day I'll have an opportunity to visit this museum...

What's the story with that He 111? Nice Spitfires, but Bf 109 (even a shot down one) is my bird. 8)


----------



## seesul (Sep 13, 2009)

Igor, I can see only the front part of He111 but no progress since last year when I was there. But maybe they did something on the fusalage, who knows...Terry or Karl, don´t you have a pic of whole He111?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2009)

Igor, the Sunderland and Lancaster, along with the Vulcan and many of the other larger exhibits, are in what was known as the 'Superhangar', built specially for the Museum, at the edge of the field, and opened in the late 1980's. Since then, many of the larger aircraft which had been parked outside, have been moved, and a newer structure, at the opposite end of the field, is now the purpose-built 'American Museum in England', which is dedicated to the USAAF and USAF prescence in the UK since WW2. This impressive building houses the collection of US aircraft, including the B52, B17G and B24J. It is partly covered in grass, looking like a bunker of sorts, and the curving approach path is lined with tall, glass monoliths, each engraved with row upon row of P51's. P57's, B17's etc, representing every aircraft lost, from the US Air Forces based in England, during WW2 - it's a very long row of monoliths!
In between these buildings are the original airfield hangars (including an empty base, where one hangar was blown up for the BoB movie), inside which the rest of the collections are housed, including the airworthy aircraft which can be seen flying, and the restoration departments.
Roman, it was difficult to photograph the HeIII (ex- Spanish Air Force CASA I-III) due to the restricted space in front of the aircraft. At the time of my previous visit, about 5 years ago, this Heinkel was in pieces on the ground, in a corner of the hangar, but it is now up on it's 'legs', and appears to be progressing slowly. I'm not sure, but it could have been one of those used in the BoB movie of 1968, although it hasn't been in the UK all of the time since then. Unfortunately, there wasn't anyone around to ask about its history or current status. 
Here's a couple of the detail shots I managed to get.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2009)

For those unfamiliar with Duxford, here are a couple of pics which might help to give some idea of its size and content.
The first pic, taken a couple of weeks ago, shows the path leading to the 'American Museum', the building in the background, which is about 250 metres behind the aircraft.
The second pic, a 1988 aerial view of an air show day, was taken from an old Museum brochure. Centre top is the then new 'Superhangar', with the original hangars in the centre of the picture. Note the gap where one hangar was, literally, blown up for a scene in the BoB movie, in 1968! The majority of the larger aircraft visible here have now been moved into the 'Superhangar' or American Museum, including the massive B52.
Out of shot to the right is the runway and, in the bottom foreground, where the marquee is visible, is the location today of the American Museum. Out of shot below this site, is the location of the 'Land Warfare Hall', another very large structure, housing tanks and other armoured vehicles etc, portraying warfare on the ground, from WW1 to the present.
Anyone visting the UK who is even remotely interested in aircraft, should try to visit this fantastic museum, where very often warbirds and other vintage types can be seen flying, and it's often possible to get up real close to those on the apron.
Be warned though, to do it justice, you really need two days to see it all comfortably!!


----------



## seesul (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you Terry for the pics of He111. Is there any He111 airworthy today?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 13, 2009)

Great shots guys!!! Thank you for sharing!! Most impressive!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks ABW.
Roman, i'm not quite sure of the situation regarding airworthy HeIII's, although I think there might still be one, a CASA, flying in the USA. As I understand it, the one at Duxford might be being made airworthy, probably with Merlin engines, as per the original CASA fit.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice shots Terry! Been a long time since I have been to Duxford but it doesn't look like it has changed much.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2009)

Not much change Hugh, they've moved a few things about in the 'permament' displays, and added a few things, so it's a bit more cluttered in places.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 13, 2009)

Sweet shots Terry and Karl! thanks for sharing

Last photo of yours Terry is quite impressive ,what a huge place!


----------



## Glider (Sep 14, 2009)

Its quite a bit bigger than the airshow shots implies. The large hanger at the back has been replaced by the new Superhanger which is about 50% bigger, the American Memorial hall is missing as is the Land Warfare Hall.

Anyone who hasn't been before must allow a full day, two if your other half can be bought off.


----------



## rochie (Sep 14, 2009)

cheers guy's i will get more pics posted as and when work allows me enough time off to do so !!!!!


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2009)

here's more starting with He 111 pics


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2009)

more spitfires


----------



## imalko (Sep 15, 2009)

Great stuff Karl! Very interesting. What is that yellowish aircraft which can be seen behind the Spitfire on some of the photos? The one with covered cockpit conopy. Is it Firefly or Fulmar maybe?

How many Spitfires are there anyway?


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2009)

its a firefly i think, not sure though 

there was about 5 or 6 spitfires of different marks at duxford only remember 2 hurricanes though


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 15, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Nice shots Terry! Been a long time since I have been to Duxford but it doesn't look like it has changed much.



It's changer a hell of a lot since my one visit there (about 35 years back). But what a great place and what fantastic photos guys, keep them coming.


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2009)

109 anyone ?
the last one is as close as i could get to the cockpit


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2009)

Superb pics chaps!


----------



## imalko (Sep 15, 2009)

rochie said:


> 109 anyone ?
> the last one is as close as i could get to the cockpit



8)

That soldier figure guarding the downed Bf 109 prevented you to come any closer no doubt...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2009)

Yep, looks like a Firefly to me behind the Spitfire. Great stuff Karl.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 15, 2009)

This may be a seriously n00b question to ask, but what's the plane with the 5-bladed prop? I'll kick myself when someone tells me, but for the life of me my braincell can't spit out an answer...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2009)

If you mean the silver one, it's a Spitfire Mk22. Along with it's twin sister, the Mk24, these were the last of the marque, differing only in the electrical system, 12 volt and 24 volt respectively. Only one Squadron, Number 80, used the Mk24, and the Mk 22's were issued to post-war squadrons of the Royal Auxiliary Air Force. Some were sold overseas, to Egypt.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 15, 2009)

Kewl, always thought they looked like Spits, but the blades confused me (easily done). Did they give that much of an improvement in performance?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2009)

Heck of a lot RA. They also used the Griffon engine, as did Spits from the MkXII on (except the MkXVI, which was a MkIX with a Packard Merlin !). By the time of the Mk22/24, the Griffonengine had reached virtually the peak of expected/possible performance from a piston-engined aircraft. The Mk22/24 also had a redesigned wing, breaking the outline of the 'traditional' Spit semi-elliptical wing, and a much taller and wider fin/rudder, with longer and wider tailplanes.
They were too late for service in WW2, although the wing was used on the high-backed Mk21, which only just made it before the end of the war in Europe.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks again, AF! Its hard to keep all the different permutations of the Spit separate and distinct!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2009)

It sure is mate - then there's the Seafire, similar basic aircraft, with different Mark numbers!! And just wait until you get into checking seial numbers, only to find a MkV became a MkIX which might have been diverted to a MkXIV !!! Bl**dy minefield !


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL Yeah. Just thinkin 'bout it makes my noggin hurt.


----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2009)

RA now you know why i just said spitfires, because i can tell a MKI/II from a MKV and a MK IXand maybe even a MKXIV but that about it


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's a few more shots:-
Oxford
Bearcat
Catalina
Spit IX
Blenheim IV cockpit (under re-build back to flying condition, after crash number two!) 
Fairey Gannet
Percival Proctor
Hurricane and Bob Tuck look-alike.
Hind
'Zero' - short tailed or long tailed!!!!????
Pucara
C47.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 16, 2009)

Heck, i can't even tell the difference between models of American planes like the B17 ("G" model is fairly easy, with that chin turret), P38, P51, etc...I sit here in awe as folks whip exact specs of each version of their fav plane off the top of their heads...but that in no way detracts me from enjoying them all! Great pics, especially love the Cat!!! Somehow those planes just feel more at home with cloudy, threatening skies overhead....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2009)

Cloudy threatening skies? That's a beautiful summer's day in Britain......!!! Yeah, b*ll*cks, it's what passes for summer these last two or three years!!


----------



## rochie (Sep 17, 2009)

some more from me


----------



## rochie (Sep 17, 2009)

corsair


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice stuff Karl. I see you've posted your favourite 'bouncing' helicopter!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2009)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## muller (Sep 17, 2009)

GREAT pics fellas! 8) I have to head to Duxford some day.

Love the shot of the Hind, it's one mean looking machine!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 17, 2009)

Agreed nice shots!


----------



## rochie (Sep 18, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Nice stuff Karl. I see you've posted your favourite 'bouncing' helicopter!!!



 yeah must be why i like rollecoasters so much 

for the rest of you the blue and yellow helicopter is a Wessex in british service and i was in one that crashed on take off many moons ago


----------



## rochie (Sep 18, 2009)

more


----------



## imalko (Sep 18, 2009)

Great photos Karl. Is this the German helicopter (don't remember the designation), they used from U-boats on that last picture?


----------



## rochie (Sep 18, 2009)

yep thats the one Imalko, sorry i dont remember the name either


----------



## rochie (Sep 18, 2009)

next batch


----------



## rochie (Sep 18, 2009)

BMW 801, storch and Ju 52


----------



## imalko (Sep 18, 2009)

8)


----------



## rochie (Sep 18, 2009)

cheers Igor


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 18, 2009)

AWESOME shots Karl and Terry! 8)

Thanks for sharing them , looks like one hell of a place 

Must get there oneday


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Daniel, Igor and Hugh.
Daniel, if you get to the UK and don't go to Duxford, you are a %$£$%* !!


----------



## imalko (Sep 18, 2009)

If I do get to the UK one day and go to Duxford, can I expect a personal guide, Terry? (Meaning you or Karl, or both.) You know any visit to UK wouldn't be complete without seeing good friends whom I've never met.


----------



## rochie (Sep 18, 2009)

just say when Igor


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2009)

Too true! Just let us both know when you're coming, and we'll get a group together and show you around Duxford and anywhere else we can get to. OH! If Jan is with us, that'll mean the pub.....


----------



## imalko (Sep 18, 2009)

I say, very generous of you chaps. Knew I can count on you... Well, I'm not coming just yet but would like to one day in not too distant future. But before that I think there is pretty good chance to meet with you guys next year in Czech Republic, if you'll attend commemoration again. As I said to Roman I'll try to arrange to be in Bratislava at the end of August next year, so there shouldn't be a problem to drop by to Brno for day or two...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2009)

That'll be great Igor! I'll definitely be back there next year, and Slavicin, where we'll all be staying, is only about 60 to 90 minutes drive from Brno, depending on traffic. I'm hoping to take my car next year, and do a bit of a 'tour' on the way back, so we should be able to meet up.


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2009)

few more


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2009)

NICE!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

Love the MIG!


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks guy's, here's afew from the American hanger, OH ! and a meteor


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

How long did you spend in the museum


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> How long did you spend in the museum



we spent most of the day there but still missed a couple of exhibits  so i'll have to go back


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice! How far are you from the museum?


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Nice! How far are you from the museum?



about 4 hours by car


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, well is Terry on the way? You guys could go together again!!


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Oh, well is Terry on the way? You guys could go together again!!



you think he'll let me go without skipping across to pick him up


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

lol Nice! Well i'd love to get there some day to that museum......


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2009)

i'm sure you will, it took me 39 years to get there


----------



## imalko (Sep 19, 2009)

Great photos Karl! Really good stuff. I especially like the MiG-21 (no surprise there ). This one carries Hungarian markings from communist times if I'm not mistaken. Is that F-4 displayed near to the MiG? That would truly emphasized size difference between this two aircraft.

Excellent photos of WW2 birds too. The place is rather crowded with planes as I imagine, making the photographing of the entire aircraft difficult...


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2009)

the phantom and the mig are next to each other Igor.

and yes some times the pictures were hard to get but i had the good fortune to have Terry with me because he knows loads about Duxford and its exhibits and is a bit of a whizz with camera's as well


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2009)

if you mean pics Harrison then here you go mate


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice! I like it!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2009)

God, they'd have to drag me out of there!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 20, 2009)

Great shots Karl ,mate! 8) thanks for sharing



Airframes said:


> Daniel, if you get to the UK and don't go to Duxford, you are a %$£$%* !!



Not to worry! That'l be half the reason I go to the UK!


----------



## Geedee (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats a great set of shots of that collection you have there mate, thanks for the thread. I've 'bimbled' around that section quite a few times and they do pack them in a bit, dont they.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 21, 2009)

We should all have a get together at the Duxford Museum!  Party expenses on, hmmmm, whose the unlucky victim? 

Just joking, but that would be awesome.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2009)

It would certainly be an excellent venue for members to meet. As for the party, I think Jan should take care of that.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 21, 2009)

Incredible stuff...especially the Blackbird!



Airframes said:


> It would certainly be an excellent venue for members to meet. As for the party, *I think Jan should take care of that*.....


Terry, think about it...is this really a good idea?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2009)

Er... ah... hmmm! I see what you mean...it could get very messy!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh I'm still young, looks like I don't have to pay?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 22, 2009)

<perk> Somebody mention road trip???????

I'm in!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2009)

Not a bad idea VB. It would be good if a central location could be agreed upon, and a number of members could get together for a sort of unofficial annual 'knees up'. The UK is good for museums, and sort of 'central', but the cost of hotels etc might be prohibitive. Central Europe or the 'States would be other alternatives, if it ever came to fruition.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, the U.S. is kind of in the middle between Europe, Australia and South America


----------

